# FM3 - and professional jobs



## kiwi-expat (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, hopefully I can get some advice from those in the know. 

I am a New Zealander, but was living in Monterrey for 3 years through till the end of 2011. Unexpectedly, I had a transfer from my position in the UK which was suppose to be short term, but loved it and had it extended! 

A role came up within the Group which meant a shift back to the UK and I have been forever since dreaming of a return back to Mexico, but this time I want to brace up for the monster D.F, Mexico City. The city's really grown on me everytime I visited and I think the ex-pat scence and the 24/7 pace is for me long term. 

The move this time will have to be sorted solo because there is no window to move with my current company. I have some D.F friends that are helping my cause, but think I can benefit from spreading the word a bit further. So I have two areas to sort;

1) FM3 - I would prefer to return and organise the FM3 (or alternative visa if applicable) without having to be sponsored by a particular company. In the UK there is a visa for specialised staff that you can receive in advance of searching for employment. Although I qualify for a FM3 with the type of work I do, I prefer not to have to put this as a requirement to potential employers and organise it on my own. Is this possible? Or, more like mission impossible?

2) Work wise, I want to continue as a Finance professional. I am 31 and a Chartered Accountant, currently in a Manager position. I have some good experience in Accounting, particularly process improvement and financial control with listed international manufacturing companies. Without going as far as writing out my c.v here (!), if anyone out there has some contacts in the Finance area in D.F then please let me know - or I'm open to wider fields as I also studied Law, and have worked within other business areas such as Purchasing. Recruitment Agents do not seem to be quite the Go like they are in the UK - but I could start to get the ball rolling if anyone can pass details of good professional recruitment agents that have a Finance speciality? 

3) My Espanol is 'basico'! and I'll probably be interviewed in Espanol so better get a move on and brush up on it. The plan is to arrive in Mexico and study intensive espanol while looking for a role. Any suggestions on very good intensive spanish courses in Mex City at a good price?

Would be great to hear from you - or generally if you have moved to Mexico City to start the search for professional employment, how did you go about it?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you started by reading up on the new income, etc, requirements embedded in the new immigration laws that took effect last month?

There are substantial threads here and on other expat fora about them. They'd be a great way to start.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Things have changed a lot in the last few years visa wise. You now have to apply for a resident visa at a Mexican consulate and can not upgrade from a tourist card in Mexico. I believe the same holds for a working visa which would require a promise of employment


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The whole game has changed since you have been here. You can no longer arrive in Mexico, find a job and get your work visa. The FM3 is long gone - you'll have to study up on the new visa types and their requirements. If you want to be an employee, you will have to make job arrangements from outside Mexico and have your employer-to-be sponsor you for your visa which you must obtain from the Mexican consulate in New Zealand.

The new immigration laws are a pretty big change, so you will definitely need to do as Mickisue1 advises and study them to see if you can make them work for you and your situation.


----------



## kiwi-expat (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks to all for the above info. Sounds like the Immigration changes are not working in my favour to just turn up and start the search!


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

*kiwi-expat*, I feel your pain right now! Hopefully once the new immigration points system is finalized you may have an easier entry there, as it accounts for professionals (though doesn't seem to categorize what types of professionals). Otherwise, you'll probably need to get a company lined up before making the move back. I would guess with your professional background, the financial requirements shouldn't be an issue. Myself I'm worried mine might be borderline, but we shall see as I'm on the same path.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

A rule of thumb for nearly every country I'm aware of, including MX, is that foreign professionals can be hired only if natives with the same credentials are unavailable, or scarce.

gnovi, you may want to research the need for RNs, and see where, if anywhere, in MX there is a shortage.

Kiwi, your credentials seem to be ones that might do better with a country that is sending bilingual people to MX, so you would be working for, say, KiwiCorp, at their Guadalajara location.


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks *mickisue1*, I'm somewhat doubtful that my RN status will bolster much on the points system, if anything, as nursing within Mexico is very different from the States. From what I've been able to research and from talking to people while visiting Mexico, nurses in Mexico are more LPN/assistant nurse in nature and education. The pay is also similar. That's why I won't be looking to get recognized as a nurse by D.F., but as more of a healthcare provider of sorts? I think that in a home health setting for expats, having a professional with the training and education/responsibilities of a US trained RN would be an asset. So unless the points system will be dramatically different than what I'm expecting, I'll probably have to go a more traditional route to getting my visa.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

gnovi said:


> Thanks *mickisue1*, I'm somewhat doubtful that my RN status will bolster much on the points system, if anything, as nursing within Mexico is very different from the States. From what I've been able to research and from talking to people while visiting Mexico, nurses in Mexico are more LPN/assistant nurse in nature and education. The pay is also similar. That's why I won't be looking to get recognized as a nurse by D.F., but as more of a healthcare provider of sorts? I think that in a home health setting for expats, having a professional with the training and education/responsibilities of a US trained RN would be an asset. So unless the points system will be dramatically different than what I'm expecting, I'll probably have to go a more traditional route to getting my visa.


Since it appears that you are planning to start a business, you may want to examine the requirements for that. I've looked into it a little, but not much. Isla Verde, an active member here, knows much about it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

gnovi said:


> Thanks *mickisue1*, I'm somewhat doubtful that my RN status will bolster much on the points system, if anything, as nursing within Mexico is very different from the States. From what I've been able to research and from talking to people while visiting Mexico, nurses in Mexico are more LPN/assistant nurse in nature and education. The pay is also similar. That's why I won't be looking to get recognized as a nurse by D.F., but as more of a healthcare provider of sorts? I think that in a home health setting for expats, having a professional with the training and education/responsibilities of a US trained RN would be an asset. So unless the points system will be dramatically different than what I'm expecting, I'll probably have to go a more traditional route to getting my visa.


Actually there are classifications within the nursing profession here also. The Nurses Aid/LPN etc. class being on the bottom rung as in other countries. Here are 2 classifications which equal [by Mexico´s standards] a Bachleor of Nursing and RN: 
Licenciada en Enfermería 
Enfermera Titulada


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Since it appears that you are planning to start a business, you may want to examine the requirements for that. I've looked into it a little, but not much. Isla Verde, an active member here, knows much about it.


Thanks for your vote of confidence, mickisue, but, unfortunately, I know nothing about starting a business in Mexico. My expertise, such as it is, extends only to applying to work freelance, in my case, as an English teacher and translator, and I did it over 4 years ago, when the old rules were in effect.


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Actually there are classifications within the nursing profession here also. The Nurses Aid/LPN etc. class being on the bottom rung as in other countries. Here are 2 classifications which equal [by Mexico´s standards] a Bachleor of Nursing and RN:
> Licenciada en Enfermería
> Enfermera Titulada


Ahh good to know. I wasn't aware of the differentiation in nursing degrees there. Though from talking to someone who does a lot of work in the hospitals in PV, I got the impression that at least most hospital nurses are paid poorly and given little responsibility. I'm not looking at working in a hospital regardless, even if the pay were great, which I should clarify and say that I'm not looking to make great money as I know I'll be earning far less in Mexico in whatever I do as compared to the States. I'm definitely not moving for money.


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Since it appears that you are planning to start a business, you may want to examine the requirements for that. I've looked into it a little, but not much. Isla Verde, an active member here, knows much about it.


Yeah, I'm planning on making a trip to Hacienda on my next trip in a few months, for those prospects and also starting a completely separate business with a friend who's a local in PV. I know I'll be neck deep in research soon.


----------

